# A Steinway player piano?



## KenOC

Steinway announces its first player piano, somewhat updated. "When you buy a Spirio -- not you, necessarily; they run upwards of $110,000 -- it comes with an iPad loaded with a Spotify-like app. This app communicates with the piano via Bluetooth, prompting the piano to play any one of the 1,700 songs recorded specifically for the instrument. New songs will sync every week. By itself, an iPad-controlled piano is nifty, if not exactly a technological marvel. What makes Spirio different is that it can play songs with an unprecedented level of accuracy and nuance."

http://www.wired.com/2015/04/steinways-new-piano-can-play-perfect-concerto/


----------



## GraemeG

Another April 1 effort, no doubt.
Although, Steinway player pianos (piano roll) do exist. I remember one at auction here in Sydney nearly 20 years ago.
cheers,
GG


----------



## KenOC

Not a joke (at least not an intentional one). Here's the press release at Steinway.com, not a company known for their sense of humor.

http://www.steinway.com/news/press-...io-a-new-high-resolution-player-piano-system/


----------

